# Pox on Both Eyelids and Hooked Beak



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

*Pigeon Pox on Both Eyelids and Hooked Beak*

As you can see on the photos, she has very bad pox on both of the eyelids of one of her eyes. The eyelids can still open a bit so I think she can see at least somewhat with this eye. The other eye is fine but she also has the hooked beak. I am not sure if I should let her go or not? What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely CANNOT release this bird in the condition it is in. The pox has to run its course and the beak needs to be filed/trimmed. 

Take a nail file or nail clippers and get the tip of that beak off. I'd clip it first and then file a bit.

Treat the pox lesions with a drying agent and please do NOT let this bird go until it's a whole lot better.

Terry


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

Do not release this bird under any circumstances, this bird will infect the local wild pigeons, some of which occasionally get in fancier's lofts. If you cannot treat this bird then you should humanely euthanize and dispose of the remains in a safe place where no other birds will come in contact with. the beak is not a problem it can easily be reshaped with a toe nail trimer or file. Make sure you wash your hands thoroughly after you handle this bird if you have other birds, and keep the birds droppings away from other birds... You can also call your local animal control and they will take the bird and deal with it if you tell them the bird is sick.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I am encountering pox in my own loft , unfortunately my birds were a bit worse than the bird you have and they are now slowly returning back to normal and regaining their sight .

I have a thread titled " can you identify this " under sick and injured pigeons .....many fine members have contributed to the thread and hopefully some of your questions can be answered there .

*Definately *....please don't let the bird go , once the bird recovers it will have immunity for the rest of it's living days !


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks! I also had a thread on pigeon pox few years ago http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/young-pigeon-with-eye-problem-23050.html and a thread about hooked beak on a feral who had canker http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/another-victim-of-canker-20616.html. Regarding beak trimming, I have found that they grow back quickly; sometimes in a worse shape than before. I think when the pox clears up, the best thing for this individual maybe to find her a sanctuary.

I wanted a second opinion because for me it's always a difficult dilemma when separating them from their possible mates and babies.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Ante, as others have said, it would be best to hold on to him until the pox clears up. In this condition, not only is his eyesight impaired, he would not be able to pick up food. 

Those lesions should dry up given time. Is the eye underneath fine? (I ask because sometimes the lesions, if they grow close to the eyes themselves, can cause corneal abrasions.) Also agree about clipping and filing his beak.

PS: I've seen pigeons with overgrown beaks, and most times I have not noticed further overgrowing once the beak is trimmed once.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Ante , how did your bird get on ??......did she recover well , what happened with her ?


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

I am very sorry, I just saw this last post. After about one week of supportive care, the growth felt off and the eye looked good with hardly any scar. I trimmed and filed her beak as much as I could and set her free several days later. She's been visiting. Actually, I saw her today. Her hooked beak is growing back, which I am not surprised since I trimmed it before and it grew back. My guess is that the reason for this is a permanent deformity in the jaw bone structure. I've been observing the same problem with another feral whose jaw bone, I believe, was damaged by Trichomoniasis (canker).


----------

